# decided to stop lurking in the "shadows"



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all, have lurked here for quite a while. Watching the progress of Playfx's great tutorial prompted me to join, as well as all the talented prop makers who have been a inspiration to me. I am obsessive about halloween and prop making, though a newbie by most standards, I am slowly improving. I am looking forward to learning from some of the very talented haunters here!!:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic, another MI Haunter!
Glad you came from out of the depths


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Come into the light so we can see you, I hope you brought some pics! We love pictures here.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

whew, what a relief! I knew there was somebody standing over in that dark corner......welcome!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Bethene : )


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Bethene!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad to see you here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Another one comes out of the cold, get it "Michigan", "out of the cold", never mind, this is not a humor forum anyway. Glad to have you on board, you have picked a great place to land.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome your goin to love it here


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You have found a great place. You will like it here.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello friend Bethene. So you have been lurking too. Are you going to join in with the sculpting project?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Bethene, welcome!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Bethene.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like I'll be in your neck of the woods within the next couple of days.
Heading to Grand Rapids for another Security Camera and DVR repair.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Bethene...nice to meet you.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, the doors open.............MUAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome. So glad you could,...join us. (Cue thunder and lightning)
Some say this place is haunted.
Others dispell such beliefs.
But judge for yourself, For although you are now a guest,
You may become a permanant resident!! AAHAHAHAHAHAA!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Another familiar name joining in! Welcome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome! I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you all for Such a warm welcome!!! (glad to come out of the cole, bone dancer!LOL) I am thinking of joining the sculting. I will try get pictures on soon. Frightners Entertainment, you picked a bad time, snow wise to come to G.R. area, hope you stayed far enough from the lake to miss the worst!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BAd news for me then....I'll be there on Friday morning to pick up the DVR.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from another lurker from the shadows (lol)


----------

